# Questions about arrest warrants



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a friend who's "alias" might have shown up on an EU wide arrest warrant.
In reality it might just be a "John Doe" or "CIA Contractor Number 1" on the warrant itself and not his actual name. 

What kind of implication does that have in the US, if any (like when renewing his MA Class A). and if they do not have his name, what implication does that have when traveling in the EU.

Thanks in advance for any answers you may be able to provide.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

an important aspect is the nature of the warrant itself.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's an arrest warrant for kidnapping, torture, "rendition" (a form of kidnapping), human rights violations, "illegal use of Italian property", flight to avoid capture, falsification of documents, illegal entry into Italy (and the EU)...I think that's about it.

It was issued in Italy, has been also been upgraded for the entire EU.
Arrest on sight, with no extradition order at this time. I doubt the US would honor it.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Your friend's "employer" certainly has hordes of in-house counsel that can probably answer these questions better than we could.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I was just wondering...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

You meant to post that under a new account, didn't you SOT? ;-)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No actually this time I'm being serious.

I guess the real issue is if you suspect that there is a warrant out for you, even an international one that has no standing in the US, is that a disqualifier for your LTC application.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Honestly, I've never got a hit for "international warrant" when running a background on anyone...rarely you get a hit for an federal warrant or a military warrant (usually for AWOL soldiers) but not too often. I don't think that someone doing a routine background would find any warrant or any basis to reject an LTC. Any dispatchers or former dispatchers care to chime in? They probably run a lot more on LEAPS then I do. 

Besides, we all know that Europeans are suspect at best...they would probably print warrants in France for every soldier, sailor, marine or airman serving in Iraq for "crimes against humanity".


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SOT, I had no idea you had Mob ties.... COOL!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I work as a dispatch and I know of no way to run a European warrant. However the feds maybe able to put a NCIC warrant or something like to detain the person for the federal authorities under Fugitive status for the other country but I have not seen or even heard of such a thing. Also I don't think the feds real want to see this guy get caught so I don't think and one in our government is going to do the work it would take. So I don't believe that any one doing a background for a class A would find it


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Interpol?


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

209 said:


> Interpol?


There is a foreign fugitive file in NCIC but it can not be directly check but it will be checked anytime you run a Q1 or Q2 as for Interpol there is not a way to check directly I believe but it is most likely like the foreign file where it is check when run something else any other dispatch with there thoughts??


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

My facts might be a little off. However, That is not necessarily so. I would have to say, depends on how badly the ***'s want him arrested. They would have to file and submit the arrest warrant and extradition papers to the Feds. From there the Feds do an investigation into the matter. They do not want to falsely arrest someone and have a false arrest suite slapped against them. It is a time consuming and paperwork nightmare to extradite someone back to Europe to answer for charges against him or her. That is probably the reason why they haven't notified the US. The only time I've heard of extradition is for serious felony cases. 
I would tell your friend to avoid Europe for the rest of his life. One foot on their soil, and goodbye.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

_SOT_II--It was issued in Italy, has been also been upgraded for the entire EU.
_


Tackleberry22 said:


> My facts might be a little off. However, That is not necessarily so. I would have to say, depends on how badly the ***'s want him arrested.


Did you just call the Italians ***'s? lol

Good thing the warrants were not from Africa.....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

LOng as he stays out of Canada he's all set


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.serendipity.li/cia/cia_milan_kidnap.htm ??


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Simple question SOT did he work for the company?????


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

If his friend is active CIA i doubt he needs an LTC, unless he's retired then maybe.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Try buying a gun in MA or ammunition with CIA ID.
As well a contractor and a direct employee of an gov't agency are two totally different things.
Just saying.



209 said:


> If his friend is active CIA i doubt he needs an LTC, unless he's retired then maybe.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Try buying a gun in MA or ammunition with CIA ID.
> As well a contractor and a direct employee of an gov't agency are two totally different things.
> Just saying.


That was why I asked my question SOT


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

probably not the place to discuss too much


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> probably not the place to discuss too much


Agreed but as SOT pointed out it does make a difference.


----------

